# Masturbation and Fur Affinity (for viewers of adult and mature content)



## Brallion (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey all,

I know it sounds perverted, but it really is not. I have a genuine question-- I was just curious just how many people here masturbate to content they find on Fur Affinity.

(Please only participate if you are 18+)

Brallion


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 5, 2007)

lol no. I find porn of all types to be more amusing than anything else - written, visual, whatever kind. It just seems terribly silly to me.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 5, 2007)

*snorts* not 18+ here so my filter stays on, but I can already tell you that it's more than you want to know. Why you want to know this I have no idea, that's like asking someone what color their crap is or if they eat their snot or something...


----------



## webkilla (Nov 5, 2007)

shouldnd't this be made as a poll?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Brallion, only three posts in and you've already told the forum more than they're ever going to want or need to know about you, and you didn't actually have to say a whole lot to do it either.


----------



## Melo (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "masturbate to". Is that while sitting with it pulled up on my monitor?

There's only a couple of images that have ever caught my attention. I masturbate in the shower, so often I'll pull them out of the mental hard drive when I do.

Does that count?


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 5, 2007)

this thread is gonna die in pain, 

(WebKilla, you want to vote badly don't you :lol


----------



## Brallion (Nov 5, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Wow Brallion, only three posts in and you've already told the forum more than they're ever going to want or need to know about you, and you didn't actually have to say a whole lot to do it either.



You may be ashamed of it  I told you that youâ€™d think it would sound perverted.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 5, 2007)

If I whacked it to FA content, I'd feel bad. The artist slaved for hours in order just to make a piece of art that is only going to be treated as whacking material. 

Then again, they'd feel bad because there's no sign of appreciation for their hard work.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Wow Brallion, only three posts in and you've already told the forum more than they're ever going to want or need to know about you, and you didn't actually have to say a whole lot to do it either.



lol best post in thread.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 5, 2007)

...I'm not surprised that people do it, but I'm surprised that you all have the balls to admit it.


----------



## Nightingalle (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL no. 
:roll:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 5, 2007)

Well it's a good thing to know that you're tight-knit enough to say things like that. If you said that in any other web-communities, you'd be laughed out and mocked more than Jack Thompson.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 5, 2007)

This brings to mind, what is it with today's society and demonizing masturbation anyway? It's like it is some horrible, shameful thing to do, like smearing chicken blood on your walls and summoning satan or something. I'm all for it, please, masturbate rather than go out and risk having a baby, the world could use less veiny squealing meatsacks.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 5, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> This brings to mind, what is it with today's society and demonizing masturbation anyway? It's like it is some horrible, shameful thing to do, like smearing chicken blood on your walls and summoning satan or something. I'm all for it, please, masturbate rather than go out and risk having a baby, the world could use less veiny squealing meatsacks.



That's because the Church got a hold of it and for a couple hundred years held it to be a major sin.  The effect is still wearing off.


----------



## Nightingalle (Nov 5, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Well it's a good thing to know that you're tight-knit enough to say things like that. If you said that in any other web-communities, you'd be laughed out and mocked more than Jack Thompson.



I masturbate to human porn, but I figured mentioning such in this thread was irrelevant since it pertains to y'know, furry art.  I draw it, it doesn't arouse me.  So I LOLed in my own amusement.  o_o


----------



## Melo (Nov 6, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> ...I'm not surprised that people do it, but I'm surprised that you all have the balls to admit it.



Something like 9/10 guys masturbate. 

I don't see the big deal about it. I'll casually talk to my friends about it in real life if they ask. 

I wanked it three times last week. My favorite method is stop-and-go.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think it's the fact that people masturbate, but this his hardly a great dinner topic XD

I mean why do people need to know what others jack off to other than some great voyeuristic tendencies going on here?


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 6, 2007)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> Something like 9/10 guys masturbate.
> 
> I don't see the big deal about it. I'll casually talk to my friends about it in real life if they ask.
> 
> I wanked it three times last week. My favorite method is stop-and-go.



And something like 1/10 guys are compulsive liars :wink:

Funny how I'd never talk about it to anyone in real life, but don't mind at all here. Internet anonymity FTW!

In response to the original post, I guess the main reason I haven't is because I'm new here and haven't really browsed the gallery. That's not to say that if I came across a picture I really liked I wouldn't


----------



## The Sonic God (Nov 6, 2007)

All I can say is that some artists have a lot of natural talent. lol


----------



## yak (Nov 6, 2007)

If it was NOT a public poll, it might have gathered more votes 

[edit] Seriously, i don't think a public poll was approprite. Poll edited to private.


----------



## Brallion (Nov 6, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> If it was NOT a public poll, it might have gathered more votes
> 
> [edit] Seriously, i don't think a public poll was approprite. Poll edited to private.



I suppose you're right. But the title of the poll still reads Public Poll. I can't change it; would you mind changing it for me?

Thanks,
 Brallion


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> lol no. I find porn of all types to be more amusing than anything else - written, visual, whatever kind. It just seems terribly silly to me.



Much agreement


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought it was 10/10 guys masterbate but 0/10 admit it. Apparently it's not manly to admit you choke your yoke on a regular basis.


----------



## ADF (Nov 6, 2007)

I still live with my parents and share a room with my ever present none outgoing brother, I couldn't even if I wanted to :lol:

Though on a side note; having your parents walk in on you while in the act is one thing, having them walk in on you with a furry on the screen in another. One is horribly embarrassing, the other will have them considering getting you a head doctor.


----------



## Aikon (Nov 6, 2007)

It's not that this thread offends me, but.... why?  WHY!?!

BTW where's the neutrality option for the people that never have beat their beat their meat to FA content and those that never would?  You make it sound like FA is a bunch of hornball spankmonkeys :shock:


----------



## Brallion (Nov 6, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> It's not that this thread offends me, but.... why?  WHY!?!
> 
> BTW where's the neutrality option for the people that never have beat their beat their meat to FA content and those that never would?  You make it sound like FA is a bunch of hornball spankmonkeys :shock:



I think I have most of the bases covered: Do, Have done, May do, Likely won't do-- for both guy and girl. The only thing that I donâ€™t have is a Surely wonâ€™t do. The reason I didn't list that is how can you be so sure?-- you already have the option to say you probably won't. It is close enough to Probably won't and people change their opinions from time to time. So, effectively, The third option (guy) and the seventh option (girl) means donâ€™t count on that person masturbating to Fur Affinity content.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 6, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I thought it was 10/10 guys masterbate but 0/10 admit it. Apparently it's not manly to admit you choke your yoke on a regular basis.



Don't guys masterbate 3 times a day on average?


----------



## Melo (Nov 6, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't speak for every man out there, but damn, 3 times a day? That can't be right. I think I've done that once or twice in my life. You'd have to be one horny mofo to wack off 3 times a day every day. 

When I was going through adolescence, it was at least once a day, sometimes twice a day.

Being through most of the hormone plagued days of my youth, it's 2 or 3 times a week. Anything more tends to be overkill, and overkill doesn't feel nearly as good.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2007)

Well it's natural for men to masturbate even if they are with a partner.

Anyways. 

http://psychologytoday.com/rss/pto-20070604-000001.html


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 6, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that possible even without pulling it off?!


----------



## Leasara (Nov 6, 2007)

I can say with some certainty that I never will.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 6, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Don't guys masterbate 3 times a day on average?


I can say with some certainty, that no, that's not even possible. It _is_ possible to masturbate twice in one day, but only if you don't the day before and after. Right now it's 3-4 times a week for me, but you probably didn't want to know that


----------



## Melo (Nov 6, 2007)

PyroVulpine said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've managed to get off twice in under 30 minutes, so 3 times in a day is definitely possible.

Some friends have told me that they've done it 5 or 6 times in a day, and on other forums, I've heard of 12+ times a day.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 6, 2007)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> PyroVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: Reminds me of the best friend in Palaniuhk's _Choke_. Yikes.
I guess this is what makes being a girl awesome - unlimited orgasms! :wink:


----------



## Option7 (Nov 6, 2007)

Naw man, Fchan ftw 


And 3 times in a day is easy, not that I often do it that much 

also


			
				Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> I've managed to get off twice in under 30 minutes, so 3 times in a day is definitely possible.



Are you sure you want the world to know?


----------



## Melo (Nov 6, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> I guess this is what makes being a girl awesome - unlimited orgasms! :wink:



You make a good point, but it's probably for the better. You just know guys would totally abuse a virtue like that. >=]


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 6, 2007)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> MilkHermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh totally. They don't have things like menstruation to keep them in check!


----------



## Mydnyte (Nov 6, 2007)

I like looking at all forms of art on here, including adult/mature, but have never masturbated to it.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 6, 2007)

3 times a day???? I could go many many times with a woman (I think my most was 6 in one night). But I think my limit for masterbating is once a day. Maybe twice if I was to see something that made me horny enough, but I'd be spent after that.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 6, 2007)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> I've managed to get off twice in under 30 minutes, so 3 times in a day is definitely possible.
> 
> Some friends have told me that they've done it 5 or 6 times in a day, and on other forums, I've heard of 12+ times a day.



OK, so it is possible, but I can't imagine it would be very pleasurable to do it that much.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 6, 2007)

Id be glad to. But my god damn families hovering over my shoulders Like vultures... I've been getting hard just thinking about stuff that turns me on... Why can they just elave and give me teh house for a day.. or a week.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm surprised this wasn't started by Get-dancing....


----------



## Melo (Nov 7, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> I'm surprised this wasn't started by Get-dancing....



Lol!

So true.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 7, 2007)

When theres actually something worth saving, then I would probably use certain images as visual stimulation. As for masturbating - probably about once every two days, but in extreme cases of having teh ultra horn I've managed about five times in a day. D: I wont be doing that again though, was actually beginning to hurt.

Off Topic - I recall a school friend who worked as a mechanic at a car dealer. He made a bet with his colleagues on who could masturbate the most, DURING work hours. Lol I think he did it about eight times in the 7 hour workday, in the gents toilets. If I recall he was also off sick the very next day. D8


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2007)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that too when I saw it in the Last Post thing.


----------



## sajincandour (Nov 7, 2007)

well some may not know what you mean but i do...yes i paw off hard to the lovely gay boys i find there ^^


----------



## pornthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, what a wonderful thread. I'd like to be part of this sinister masturbation conspiracy, so here's my valuable secret information uplink:

"Betty Dodson: The Mother of Masturbation Speaks"
http://www.plannedparenthood.org/news-articles-press/politics-policy-issues/medical-sexual-health/betty-dodson-13382.htm

Fight for your right to partayyy hell yea! 

Happy Furamastufiniting!


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Nov 7, 2007)

This thread is all kinds of odd crazy vouyeristic uniqness.


----------



## Yowesephth (Nov 7, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nothing. I know a guy >.> who does it 4 times a day, every day... yeah...>.>

Oh, yeah, and to answe your question, yes, all the time. If you draw porn, you should expect it to happen. i honestly can't see whay people are so off-put by this.


----------



## Aayatomi (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't masturbate to porn. I think it's funny or even unoriginal as most of the time, it's the same poses or pictures that someone else posted not 30 minutes before the other artist. xD Not much originality in porn. 

That and I'm more of a 'vocal' lover. I like me some GOOD sound not (UNFUNFUNFUNF). xD 

But no, I haven't actually done any sort of such with Furart. 

Though kudos to you who are proud to admit you do! Takes balls to do it! 

Or an exibitionalism fetish.


----------



## pornthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

Just a thought about all that "how often within a day": It all depends on how long a session takes. So if a girl or boy does 2 x 12 hour sessions within a day i'd say she/he's ranking higher on my horny scale of 1 to 1 Billion than someone doing 10 x 1 Minute intermezzos.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 7, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Off Topic - I recall a school friend who worked as a mechanic at a car dealer. He made a bet with his colleagues on who could masturbate the most, DURING work hours. Lol I think he did it about eight times in the 7 hour workday, in the gents toilets. If I recall he was also off sick the very next day. D8



Masturbating in the workplace can be dnagerous - There was a darwin award where someone tried that with the machines, but he eventually wound up castrated.


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 8, 2007)

<_<

>_>

I have a girlfriend....so I don't need to masturbate.
Unless if she commands me too....then...well...you know.


----------



## westiebetch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't usually masturbate (seriously, like once, maybe twice a month if that), and when I do, it's certainly not to furry porn.

Give me Grissom/Sara fanfiction or http://www.myhornydoctors.com any day, thank you!


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Nov 8, 2007)

Art should be treated as art. If the way you appreciate art is toâ€¦ do the above, then by all means, do it. But what's stopping you doing it to Mona Lisa, or to a Turner landscape, or to a Picasso, or to a Van Gogh still life?

Why stop at images? Surely, one could do it to a sculpture, or to a piece of music, or to a story?

Sex belongs with a partner. It causes problems when it's linked to art. That's not to say it doesn't belong! It's just harder to say why you feel you have a physical attraction strong enough to a piece of artwork than it is to another being.

Besides, everyone does it, apparently. What makes FurAffinity different?


----------



## Tasuric (Nov 8, 2007)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> Art should be treated as art. If the way you appreciate art is toâ€¦ do the above, then by all means, do it. But what's stopping you doing it to Mona Lisa, or to a Turner landscape, or to a Picasso, or to a Van Gogh still life?
> 
> Why stop at images? Surely, one could do it to a sculpture, or to a piece of music, or to a story?



People don't generally paw/fin/jerk off to such things because it's not arousing, a lot of furry art is, seems a little obvious to me. It generally acts as a catalyst for a fantasy with the featured characters or whatever kink it displays..


----------



## RaSona (Nov 8, 2007)

I have like a gig of stuff a friend of mine decided to grab from sexyfur for me, so. . . not yet.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 9, 2007)

pornthulhu said:
			
		

> "Betty Dodson: The Mother of Masturbation"
> 
> Happy Furamastufiniting!



Betty Dodson is a Goddess on this earth.


----------



## Oni (Nov 9, 2007)

"pht-bah!" Angelina Joile and Michelle Yeoh are my goddesses.

*wonders if "goddesses" is even a word.(plural noun)*


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 9, 2007)

Brallion said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I know it sounds perverted, but it really is not. I have a genuine question-- I was just curious just how many people here masturbate to content they find on Fur Affinity.




*fap fap fap*  Huh?  


:twisted:

-MMM-

(having Playmouse flashbacks)  :wink:


----------



## NightfallGemini (Nov 9, 2007)

the OP is masturbating to this thread so he would count right


----------



## hellpup (Nov 9, 2007)

PyroVulpine said:
			
		

> Midnight Panics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did it 11 times in a 24 hour period once just to see how many times I could. And yes, the last couple times were... unpleasant. 

Up until about #6 I was pretty much good to go though as long as I had 30 or so minutes between. After 9 it was... sore and the last 2 times it rather hurt at the climax. -.-

You'd be amazed what seems like a good idea with an empty house and a week of insomnia.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Nov 9, 2007)

Tasuric said:
			
		

> Hakumei Ookami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point was clarified in the next paragraph - it's a natural thing to do, but it's always better with a partner instead of an image


----------



## pornthulhu (Nov 9, 2007)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> Art should be treated as art. If the way you appreciate art is toâ€¦ do the above, then by all means, do it. But what's stopping you doing it to Mona Lisa, or to a Turner landscape, or to a Picasso, or to a Van Gogh still life?
> 
> Why stop at images? Surely, one could do it to a sculpture, or to a piece of music, or to a story?
> 
> ...



Hm. 
Art =  Art.
Furry Porn = Porn?

Well I think a nude sexy character drawing on FA is more erotic than a whole wall of Jackson Pollock or a readymades or Mona L... 
wait, Mona Lisa is sexy ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU ) ! ;P


----------



## Aquin (Nov 9, 2007)

Majority of my nightly browsing habits is spent on FA and doing the nasty. *chuckles*

Though i do look at regular art that catches my eye during the day. 

I've gotten pretty decent at finding porns of certain characters if i do say so myself.

On a side note, my recored for most times pawing of a day was broken last week when i managed to get off over 7 times in a row. My mind is extremely visual, i only need the pic to get the image and feel of the character into my mind, and im able to make myself feel like im well, having buttsex with so-and-so. My mind is incredibly powerful, but as a drawback, i'm unable to draw myself. I cannot focus on a still image and attempt to bring it out on paper. 

I can think about buttsex 24/7 and still function perfectly normal in society, thats how powerful my mind is. If i try really hard, i can almost force myself to project the character out into the room, only i see this character of course, but its an amazing and fun ability. I'm able to feel/taste at the same rate.


----------



## runner (Jul 20, 2008)

ok i think we can we all do 1s or 6 times  xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't revive old threads, especially ones that are 7-8 months old. Look at the dates.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

runner said:


> ok i think we can we all do 1s or 6 times  xD



You sound like a proper knobhead, but ur avvy's fookin' well good.

don worri m8 im only messin', crystal meffin' n that


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

wat

I wish that I had joined this site sooner just so I could have seen this thread being created.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat
> 
> I wish that I had joined this site sooner just so I could have trolled the fuck out of this shit when I had the chance.



fixed for truth


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm gonna kill this thread! I'm gonna kill it!


----------



## Arc (Jul 20, 2008)

Math time:
runner = thread-necro = epic fail
=> GTFO

Have a nice day.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember that per the forum rules "Image macros used solely as a response are not permitted".

http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=12&a=1


----------

